# Tawas Point State Park Opens New Camper Cabin



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
Feb. 6, 2008

Contacts: Charles Allen 989-362-5041 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Tawas Point State Park Opens New Camper Cabin

Tawas Point State Park now has a new camper cabin located on Tawas Bay, according to Department of Natural Resources Parks and Recreation officials. The cabin is situated near the Tawas Point Lighthouse and Lake Huron with a view of Tawas Bay, and is geared toward persons interested in camping, but perhaps lacking a tent or camper, park officials said.

The cabin sleeps six. It has two bedrooms, each with its own set of bunk beds, a fold out couch and cot in the living room/kitchen area. The living room/kitchen comes equipped with a refrigerator, microwave, coffee pot, shelves for storing your dishes and supplies, a counter with stools, and a vacuum cleaner. Outside the cabin are a couple of Adirondack chairs for watching the bay, a fire pit, picnic table, and a large grill. Visitors will need to bring bedding, dishes and cooking gear.

The cabin is located at the south end of the Tawas modern campground and is within 200 feet of a modern restroom and shower building. 

Tawas Bay Cabin is available to rent year-round. The cabin is equipped with electric heat in all three rooms. The modern toilet/shower building has an individual restroom and shower open in the winter.

There are many things to see and do in the area in the winter. There is the Sandy Hook trail for cross country skiing, as well as miles of groomed trails located within 20 minutes of the park at Corsair Ski Trails. There also are year-around fishing opportunities. In February, East Tawas hosts it annual Perchville Ice Festival. The festival is located at the state dock and hosts a variety of fun family activities.

The cabin can be reserved year-round by calling 1-800-447-2757 or online at www.midnrreservations.com. For more information about the park or Tawas Bay Cabin call 989-362-5041. Tawas Point State Park is located at 686 Tawas Beach Rd. in East Tawas. 

All motor vehicles entering a state park or recreation area must display a Motor Vehicle Permit, available for purchase at the entrance. Cost is $24 for resident annual and $6 for resident daily. A non-resident annual is $29 and a non-resident daily is $8.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

